# This shit



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

You got $1.80 a mile and you're complaining?

In Florida you would have received $11.71for that ride. If it was an x, that is.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

It was an X, but most of that 42 minutes was spent in traffic...why did they take over half the fare?


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

Rahtof said:


> It was an X, but most of that 42 minutes was spent in traffic...why did they take over half the fare?


BECAUSE THEY CAN


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


_More_ than half!

Gotta love Uber's calculations.

Those unethical pricks!


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

Leo1983 said:


> I don't have an Uber anymore. Just wondering what the upfront price was based on? The part I don't get is, is uber just raising their base prices for customers on an individual bases? Is the t surge pricing? Like what's the customers pay breakdown?


That's no surge, just standard pricing. I put in a problem with my trip question...hoping to see a resolve.


----------



## MasterOfWoke (Jan 25, 2018)

Rahtof said:


> that's complete shit and you know it. I understand taking 20-30%, because "costs", but over 50% is f*ck*ng robbery


My eternal burning flame of hatred for these dogshit companies rises every single day I read shit like this.

I *GUARANTEE* you in the future, they won't exist anymore.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


Yup.

Uber is UNSUSTAINABLE.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> That's no surge, just standard pricing. I put in a problem with my trip question...hoping to see a resolve.


If it's standard pricing you should of been paid 80/85%. If the route was based on a different route than the one you took you should write to uber and request a refund for the customer. If possible notify the customer that they've been overcharged.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

From what I can tell, Boston drivers get $2.00 base fare, $1.29 per mile and $0.20 per minute. 
10 miles at $1.29 = 12.90. 
42 minutes at $0.20 minutes is $8.40. 
$2.00 plus $12.90 plus $8.40 = $23.30. 
$23.30 less 25% is $17.48. 
Looks to me that they over paid you by a buck.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

MasterOfWoke said:


> My eternal burning flame of hatred for these dogshit companies rises every single day I read shit like this.
> 
> I *GUARANTEE* you in the future, they won't exist anymore.


Let me know when to contribute to your re-election campaign.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

So yeah, this....


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


i experienced the same shit every day...not only is uber destroying your own car... they have shattered any sort of decency in the way they have changed there cut... it used to be a real 75% in the beginning.. its 50% and going down and your car still gets waisted


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It was never fully your shit for them to take half the shit. You get paid by mile and time. What they charge their customers is on them.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> It was never fully your shit for them to take half the shit. You get paid by mile and time. What they charge their customers is on them.


no you are incorrect.... lyft started off paying us 80% of the fare charged to the customer... uber started of paying us 75% of the fare charged to customer... are you some sort of uber plant.... donot defend the undefendable....i was around when it uber was a decent place to work for... it is now a gigantic scam,


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

angryuberman said:


> no you are incorrect.... lyft started off paying us 80% of the fare charged to the customer... uber started of paying us 75% of the fare charged to customer... are you some sort of uber plant.... donot defend the undefendable....i was around when it uber was a decent place to work for... it is now a gigantic scam,


Im someone that reads contracts. The contract is set as such. If you do not agree, you do not need to and you can develop your own transportation pax.


----------



## angryuberman (May 11, 2016)

ok uber plant... i can see you are part of them.... the contracts changed and changed and changed and to drive you had to agree with the new worse deal... i hope you lose your job of uber propaganda when uber goes autonomous



steveK2016 said:


> Im someone that reads contracts. The contract is set as such. If you do not agree, you do not need to and you can develop your own transportation pax.


ok uber plant... i can see you are part of them.... the contracts changed and changed and changed and to drive you had to agree with the new worse deal... i hope you lose your job of uber propaganda when uber goes autonomous



MasterOfWoke said:


> FK UBER FK UBER FK UBER IM SO DONE WITH THEIR SHIT TIME'S UP!


there is so many shit shows on the earth right now.... uber is just one of em....



MasterOfWoke said:


> Yea agreed. FK EM! it's OVER for this TRASH company and I will make sure they go down under like the Titanic.


i feel with autonomous driving google will destroy uber... i feel that telsa will have there own ride share... ubers days are numbered becauss all the bad will and destroyed drivers cars and the scam that they are... so all you uber plants and shills get your resumes ready for you will have lie for another company soon


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

You received base fare, per mile, and per minute, AS YOU AGREED TO WHEN YOU SIGNED UP FOR THIS GIG.

What part of that do you struggle with?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

angryuberman said:


> ok uber plant... i can see you are part of them.... the contracts changed and changed and changed and to drive you had to agree with the new worse deal... i hope you lose your job of uber propaganda when uber goes autonomous
> 
> ok uber plant... i can see you are part of them.... the contracts changed and changed and changed and to drive you had to agree with the new worse deal... i hope you lose your job of uber propaganda when uber goes autonomous
> 
> ...


Im an adult that understand contracts. If I'm a still, should i be getting paid? If so who do I contact for my check?


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> I do have other skills outside of driving, and I hope these c*ck sucking f*gs rot in hell


Then get on those skills. Stop wasting your time with rideshare.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


Yep pretty much par for the course. I suspect next year Uber will be taking 60-70 % of what passenger pays.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Then get on those skills. Stop wasting your time with rideshare.


I'm in between jobs currently, otherwise I wouldn't waste my damned time with this. My new job hopefully starts mid -Feb. That's a long time to go without making any kinds of money.


----------



## Alclayno (May 29, 2017)

Had a $19 surge fare (1.4 I believe) today, and got paid a grand total of $4.04.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Have you checked that fare again? Tips are first added to service fee and then separated. Go on the rider app and get an estimate for that ride with the same conditions. Then you will know if they stole your tip or just robbed the rider.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Have you checked that fare again? Tips are first added to service fee and then separated. Go on the rider app and get an estimate for that ride with the same conditions. Then you will know if they stole your tip or just robbed the rider.


No, they robbed the rider. Tips are accurately displayed in the app, never had an issue with that. Besides, that means the rider would have actually HAD to have tipped. I'm lucky to see 1 tip a day. It's not like I drive a strugglebuggy, or drive erratically.

Had a rider comment me today about how I've had the nicest Uber car. It's a 2017 Accord. What kind of shit are you people driving?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

It's like a marriage and your spouse is entitled to half.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Even their ad for their card is sultry...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> It was an X, but most of that 42 minutes was spent in traffic...why did they take over half the fare?


Drivers still not understanding how uber works lol smh. I'll make it simple. Drivers get paid time and miles. Uber charges passenger whatever they want.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Rahtof said:


> It's a 2017 Accord. What kind of shit are you people driving?


If I were still driving, it would be the least expensive car that still qualified. Uber pays the same whether the car is new or 10 years old.

Based on Edmunds True Cost to Own, a 2017 Honda Accord will cost $0.94 per mile if one drives 15,000 during the first year. It drops down to about $0.50 per mile for the next four years and 60,000 miles. During its first 5 years and 75,000 miles, it costs $0.58 per mile. Some markets pay less than $0.60 per mile. No TNC pays for dead miles. Smart business people will not attempt to lose money on each ride.

One may make a small profit in the Boston area, one would be losing money driving a 2017 Accord in Las Vegas. Smart business people will try to minimize their costs.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

bsliv said:


> If I were still driving, it would be the least expensive car that still qualified. Uber pays the same whether the car is new or 10 years old.
> 
> Based on Edmunds True Cost to Own, a 2017 Honda Accord will cost $0.94 per mile if one drives 15,000 during the first year. It drops down to about $0.50 per mile for the next four years and 60,000 miles. During its first 5 years and 75,000 miles, it costs $0.58 per mile. Some markets pay less than $0.60 per mile. No TNC pays for dead miles. Smart business people will not attempt to lose money on each ride.
> 
> One may make a small profit in the Boston area, one would be losing money driving a 2017 Accord in Las Vegas. Smart business people will try to minimize their costs.


I guess that's why this isn't a full time thing for me, just something in between jobs. Once I start working again, I won't be putting nearly as many miles on my car.

Maintenance on a new car is much cheaper than maintenance on an older car. First 3-4 years of age for Honda's, nobody really does anything except an oil change. After that, start coming all the extras that need done. My maintenance costs are $0. You want to talk about costs, you can't beat $0.


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Rahtof said:


> I guess that's why this isn't a full time thing for me, just something in between jobs. Once I start working again, I won't be putting nearly as many miles on my car.
> 
> Maintenance on a new car is much cheaper than maintenance on an older car. First 3-4 years of age for Honda's, nobody really does anything except an oil change. After that, start coming all the extras that need done. My maintenance costs are $0. You want to talk about costs, you can't beat $0.


Look in your owner's manual, maintenance section. Associate a cost with each service. For the first 5 years for your car, Edmunds estimates $215, $654, $448, $1591, and $1919 for a total of $4,827 during the first 75,000 miles. That's about $0.065 per mile just for maintenance. The expected repair costs during the same period totals $0.01 per mile. Skimp on the maintenance and expect higher repairs.

The complement of your rider is great but the rider doesn't care what it costs.


----------



## Rahtof (Jan 25, 2018)

bsliv said:


> Look in your owner's manual, maintenance section. Associate a cost with each service. For the first 5 years for your car, Edmunds estimates $215, $654, $448, $1591, and $1919 for a total of $4,827 during the first 75,000 miles. That's about $0.065 per mile just for maintenance. The expected repair costs during the same period totals $0.01 per mile. Skimp on the maintenance and expect higher repairs.
> 
> The complement of your rider is great but the rider doesn't care what it costs.


My owners manual actually doesn't state much for maintenance...Maybe you should google it yourself. I don't know where Edmunds gets their numbers, but a typical oil change shouldn't charge me $215. People that still stick to the 3months/3000 miles are idiots and don't deserve their money. My car says to change the oil when the display pops up...which has been usually once a year


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

Rahtof said:


> My owners manual actually doesn't state much for maintenance...Maybe you should google it yourself. I don't know where Edmunds gets their numbers, but a typical oil change shouldn't charge me $215. People that still stick to the 3months/3000 miles are idiots and don't deserve their money. My car says to change the oil when the display pops up...which has been usually once a year


Honda has specific recommendations on when to change the oil. The first question one must answer is if they drive in normal conditions or severe conditions. Severe conditions include: driving less than 5 miles per trip, in freezing temperatures, less than 10 miles, driving in hot weather (over 90°F), extensive idling or *long periods of stop and go driving*, driving with a roof top carrier, driving in mountains, or driving in *muddy, dusty, or de-iced roads*. Mazda has a similar definition of severe conditions. If one drives their Honda in severe conditions, Honda recommends changing the oil every 3500 miles or 6 months, which ever comes first. That's over 4 oil changes per 15,000 miles.

Every 7500 miles in normal conditions, Honda calls for an oil & filter change, inspect brakes, rotate tires, inspect tie rod ends, steering gearbox and boots, inspect suspension components, and inspect driveshaft boots.

Every 15,000 miles in normal conditions, Honda calls for the 7500 mile service plus replace air cleaner element, check parking brake adjustment, lubricate all hinges, locks and latches, and clean the antenna mast.

In severe conditions, $215 seems like a bargain. In normal conditions, $215 may still be cheap.


----------



## himynameis (Feb 9, 2016)

The money is dead and so is uber!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

bsliv said:


> Honda has specific recommendations on when to change the oil. The first question one must answer is if they drive in normal conditions or severe conditions. Severe conditions include: driving less than 5 miles per trip, in freezing temperatures, less than 10 miles, driving in hot weather (over 90°F), extensive idling or *long periods of stop and go driving*, driving with a roof top carrier, driving in mountains, or driving in *muddy, dusty, or de-iced roads*. Mazda has a similar definition of severe conditions. If one drives their Honda in severe conditions, Honda recommends changing the oil every 3500 miles or 6 months, which ever comes first. That's over 4 oil changes per 15,000 miles.
> 
> Every 7500 miles in normal conditions, Honda calls for an oil & filter change, inspect brakes, rotate tires, inspect tie rod ends, steering gearbox and boots, inspect suspension components, and inspect driveshaft boots.
> 
> ...


When i owned my own taxi, i had an oil change at noon on the first Tuesday of the month. How many miles is that? Don't know don't care..

That's how often i did it.

Taxi driving is the worst way you can possibly treat a car without wrecking it...

Plan and simple.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


That is ridiculous


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


you ARE NOT paid by percentage!!

you are paid per mile and per minute.
it doesnt matter what Uber is charging them.


----------



## Emdubz (Feb 19, 2018)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


Do you report this kind of stuff? I know they're being sued for overcharging pax. I think I might start reporting it to support just to have it on the record.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rahtof said:


> It was an X, but most of that 42 minutes was spent in traffic...why did they take over half the fare?


Time to offer cash rides at 30% off of uber price.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> I agree. You gotta stand up for drivers. On twitter @ridesharepay. Let's get a better deal.


$117... damnit
wow


----------



## Buddywannarideagain (Jun 29, 2017)

Ardery said:


> $117... damnit
> wow


Yes, they keep the whole 2x, 3x for themselves. Drivers only get an extra buck or two most of the time. Sometimes it goes higher - like +$7. Of course, it rarely surges at all. Fight for a better deal. I see too many drivers in hear listening to the taxi drivers. Contact everyone you know and show them the exploitation of Uber and Lyft. We CAN get a better deal. It cannot get worse in Charlotte NC.


----------



## UberProphet? (Dec 24, 2014)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> It cannot get worse in Charlotte NC.


Yes, yes it can and it will.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Rahtof said:


> wtf is this type of shit? I spent 42 min on this ride, for 10 miles. Taking half my shit....


Congratulations, you are one of the few that are making Uber profitable. Keep up the fine work!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Until all drivers organize and create an association or something like that so we have a method to bargain, Uber & Lyft will do whatever they want to do.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahtof said:


> I do have other skills outside of driving, and I hope these c*ck sucking f*gs rot in hell


Omg I love you and your sentiments. If we stuck together, I think Uber would implode simply due to our shared level of pure, unadulterated hatred towards them.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> This is nothing. Check this one out. And follow me on Twitter. This is totally unacceptable. Uber gave themselves a raise while drivers get nothing. I like their transparency though. At least they show you how bad it hurts. I'm on Twitter. Rideshare America @ridesharepay. I'm tweeting corporations that have deals with Uber, local leaders, other drivers, CEOs, the news, and anyone else I can think of that can get a fair deal!


Showing the trip revenue like that is adding insult to injury or kicking someone while they're down. This was mine at 72% but is is a little less.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Buddywannarideagain said:


> Yes, they keep the whole 2x, 3x for themselves. Drivers only get an extra buck or two most of the time. Sometimes it goes higher - like +$7. Of course, it rarely surges at all. Fight for a better deal. I see too many drivers in hear listening to the taxi drivers. Contact everyone you know and show them the exploitation of Uber and Lyft. We CAN get a better deal. It cannot get worse in Charlotte NC.


Absolutely hideous.

God, I despise that organization. The shadiest, least scrupulous company ever to exist. They need to rot in hell and enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberProphet? said:


> Yes, yes it can and it will.


The only consistent with uber, I agree wholeheartedly.

The future will be worse than the past. The only consistent indeed.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

angryuberman said:


> no you are incorrect.... lyft started off paying us 80% of the fare charged to the customer... uber started of paying us 75% of the fare charged to customer... are you some sort of uber plant.... donot defend the undefendable....i was around when it uber was a decent place to work for... it is now a gigantic scam,


I started driving for Uber in 2012 when it was a flat $5/mile. Driver revenue has always been a set rate minus the percentage to Uber.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I started driving for Uber in 2012 when it was a flat $5/mile. Driver revenue has always been a set rate minus the percentage to Uber.


Do you have any of the waybills from back then showing the driver earnings?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

2Cents said:


> Do you have any of the waybills from back then showing the driver earnings?


No, that was two phones ago. The start of Uber X in Jan '14 ruined everything. I could probably go back in my taxes and get a 1099. Uber was so friggin easy back then. All the drivers back then were already licensed and insured livery drivers so Uber Black was just another way to secure new customers. We paid 28% to Uber.

Uber came to Phoenix/Scottsdale in July '12 and contacted every livery driver. They told me they received my info through the AZ Dept of Weights and Measures. That's the governing agency that oversees fare for hire in AZ. And yes, I did try to "steal" every customer I got through the Uber Black app.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Oh no I just wanted to see what the waybills looked like back then.

What they did to they industry, they deserve you trying to " steal" each customer.


So technically they solicited, you?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

2Cents said:


> So technically they solicited, you?


Basically yes. Uber started out as a black car service only. Uber's first 4 years in business was only black car service at $5/mile nationwide. I have no idea what made them go after the cheap taxi service and make it way cheaper.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Gryft the low fare fighting fare dog.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I see this shit all the time on this forum. It's not uncommon. This is one reason why pax don't include a tip. In their mind, they think we're getting the whole amount that they paid. It's a big problem.


----------

